
Microsoft Is Buying Control of Linux [video] - Lordarminius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YdL7Hch78s
======
partycoder
At least in the case of Microsoft + node foundation, they are forking node so
it can operate on top of the MS Chakra "JScript" VM.

Chakra supports reverse debugging ("time travel debugging"), similar to the rr
project ([https://rr-project.org](https://rr-project.org)).

So... so far:

1\. Embrace (join node foundation as platinum member) [1]

2\. Extend (add ChakraCore support, time travel debugging) [2]

3\. ? [3]

If you are smart enough you see where this is going.

[1]:
[https://foundation.nodejs.org/about/members](https://foundation.nodejs.org/about/members)

[2]: [https://github.com/nodejs/node-
chakracore](https://github.com/nodejs/node-chakracore)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend,_and_extinguish)

